# If Voyager was Holy Grail 1..THIS 'Snoopy Sopwith Camel' is Holy Grail 1A



## =bg= (Apr 2, 2007)

I saw there was JOE COOL thread-but this model to me is so huge, he deserves his own thread. Ever seen these on eBay? Get a nice loan from the bank, and you _might _ have enough for the _down payment_. This one is from eBay, and is in fair shape at best- motor doesn't work, decals shabby, one strut broken, wowrd balloon missing--but I bought it, (40- I think) as I thought (pre-Mobieus) that this was the closest I'd get. It's in as good a shape as possible. _*MR MOBIEUS----CONSIDER THIS MY PLEA*._ (The Snoopy Hockey game from the period is great, too. I just got back from the Official Snoopy Ice Arena in Santa Rosa, CA.)


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

That one's begging for a rebuild. It wouldn't be hard to make those decals. Graphics editing program, inkjet waterslide decal paper, a few minutes of your time... The hardest part would be scaling them properly. A couple test prints on regular paper would solve that issue. I imagine one could find a motor that will work, somewhere, as well. 

Looks like a fun resto project!


----------



## NUM11BLADE (Feb 16, 2002)

I like the bullet holes on the dog house base(Sopwith Camel).

Snoopy Rules:dude:


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Grail two, should be the 2001 Moonbus.


----------



## =bg= (Apr 2, 2007)

wish I could do a restore, but that's kinda beyond my capability,,


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

kit-junkie said:


> It wouldn't be hard to make those decals...I imagine one could find a motor that will work, somewhere, as well.


Actually, those aren't decals; they're "stickers" with the graphics printed on a clear backing to make it easier for younger modelers to assemble. And yeah, if you know where to look it shouldn't be too hard to find a suitable replacement motor.

This is one of the few kits on my "grail" list, but I can't afford the prices it commands these days so I would definitely be interested in a reissue (with waterslide decals, of course). Considering the licensing issues with the Schulz family, Revellogram, and what would probably be limited interest, I'd be surprised to see even a "limited run" reissue; even less likely would be the Red Baron companion kit. But, hey, never say never!


----------



## =bg= (Apr 2, 2007)

They did a BUGATTI and a RED BARON too- but I don't recall ever seeing those or owning them, for that matter. I did have the birdbath hockey game...it was GREAT.
here's where we were yesterday.

http://www.snoopyshomeice.com/webcam.shtml


----------



## spe130 (Apr 13, 2004)

If the licensing could be lined up to repop the Sopwith Camel, Red Baron, Bugatti, Joe Cool, hockey game and whatever else was up Revell's sleeve in those days, I'd DEFINITELY buy one of each.


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

I am in need of a few parts from this kit. I need the base, guns, and rubber wheels if anyone has an incomplete kit and they want to part with those. I have a lead on a base but still am looking for the guns and rubber wheels.

This is definately a very COOL kit!

MMM


----------



## Duff Miver (Dec 18, 2007)

*snoopy models*

Good Grief ! I wish I had these kits ! Rats ! I'll never afford one at the prices on the very few I've seen ...AAAAAUUUUUUGGGGG !


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

I love those kits!.....BUT!

If put to a big vote....the Moon Bus would have slightly higher numbers.

Still....I would love to see these on the shelf again....talk about getting kids back into modeling!


----------



## spe130 (Apr 13, 2004)

There's a Bugatti on eBay with a $20 BiN - missing the front piece and the steering wheel, otherwise looks complete. Moving right now, too much junk to pack anyway or I'd buy it.


----------



## =bg= (Apr 2, 2007)

PleaseMr.MoebieusPleaseMr.MoebieusPleaseMr.MoebieusPleaseMr.MoebieusPleaseMr.MoebieusPleaseMr.Moebieus...


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

I would buy a handfull! Love the snoopy kits.


----------



## farmersamm (Sep 12, 2007)

Check out The Dabbler's gallery. He has a very cool Fokker/Snoopy build.


----------



## Rebel Rocker (Jan 26, 2000)

Yeah! The Dabbs build is GREAT!!

Wayne


----------



## =bg= (Apr 2, 2007)

where can i find that?


----------



## Rebel Rocker (Jan 26, 2000)

Two ways to do it. Either find one of Dabbler's posts in a thread and click on his 'My Gallery' link, or, up in the header click on the Photo Album link and, once there, look up Dabbler.


Wayne


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

DUDES!
I HAD one of those kits as a lad!

and there was another one with Snoopy as a high wire on a unicycle. It was weird cuz the counter weight was a solid metal Woodstock. ah memories!

In the earliest of my kit bashes I (I even hesitate to tell you for today it would be a crime) I took the Snoopy from the sopwith camel, the body of an original Spindrift and the landing feet off of an original 2001: Moonbus and made a monster kit.

The retroactive shame I feel today is without end.


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Since Monagram has the molds,shouldn't you be bugging them to reissue this kit.


----------



## =bg= (Apr 2, 2007)

"In the earliest of my kit bashes I (I even hesitate to tell you for today it would be a crime) I took the Snoopy from the sopwith camel, the body of an original Spindrift and the landing feet off of an original 2001: Moonbus and made a monster kit.

The retroactive shame I feel today is without end."

---------------
YUP, sounds like a felony to me.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

MonsterModelMan said:


> I am in need of a few parts from this kit. I need the base, guns, and rubber wheels if anyone has an incomplete kit and they want to part with those. I have a lead on a base but still am looking for the guns and rubber wheels.


IIRC, the rubber "tires" that came with the kit were nothing more than "O" rings. Assuming you have the wheels, take one down to your local hardware store and look at their O rings, and you'll probably find a size that will work.


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

I saw a Snoopy kit beautifully painted with the Sopwith looking like real wood. Wish I tried to buy it back then.


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

xsavoie said:


> Since Monagram has the molds,shouldn't you be bugging them to reissue this kit.


Sorry to say, this would be the path to take. They own the tooling and could get it all going much easier than I could.


----------



## =bg= (Apr 2, 2007)

I'll write 'em. Where do I write to?


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

Talk to Revell on the Snoopy kits. They own the tooling. They're the guys you need to plead with. Probably need to write them a letter or send e-mail direst to them. Pleading your case here is a waste of time as I doubt that they read this BB very regularly!

Moonbus is not very likely as the licensing rights for 2001 are not available right now.
Dave


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

Just as well, I already have a complete Aurora Moonbus! Bring on Snoopy!


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

A year ago I asked a neighbor who's a manager at Revell about bringing back the Snoppy kits. He said they'd like to but the Schulz family is not allowing new licensing. I just emailed him asking again.


----------



## spe130 (Apr 13, 2004)

Maybe we should be contacting the representative of the family to let them know that there is a demand for the kits...since they're long-existing items, maybe they'd let this one slide in.


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

If the licensing rights for 2001 are not available right now, is that because those rights are licensed to someone else?

If so, I wonder what they are doing with them....

Huzz


----------



## spocks beard (Mar 21, 2007)

I had the snoopy and his sopwith camel model back in the early seventies.Has it been that long :freak: Untill i saw the pics,I had forgotten about it.Now that the old memorie has been jarred,I did love that kit and would definitly buy a reissue!


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Zombie_61 said:


> IIRC, the rubber "tires" that came with the kit were nothing more than "O" rings. Assuming you have the wheels, take one down to your local hardware store and look at their O rings, and you'll probably find a size that will work.


Thanks Zombie...that is the plan until I can find an original...would love to at least get the base and guns as originals if I could find them. At this point...I would even settle for resin replacements...

MMM


----------



## =bg= (Apr 2, 2007)

and to think I met Mrs. Schulz a couple years back. Had I known.....


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

I believe that 2001 licensing is tied up in the estate of Stanley Kubrick....
I understand that there is no interest in granting licenses for 2001.......

Dave


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

For those interested in this kit, check the "Modeling Auction Links" thread.


----------



## =bg= (Apr 2, 2007)

I'd get to the bank and try to secure a quick loan if you're going to bid.


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

=bg= said:


> I'd get to the bank and try to secure a quick loan if you're going to bid.


What do these generally go for?


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

=bg= said:


> I'd get to the bank and try to secure a quick loan if you're going to bid.





Zorro said:


> What do these generally go for?


I just saw a semi-built (falling apart) but complete one go for well over $100, and a complete unbuilt kit in the box for over $200.


----------

